# Sig P220 Compact Question...



## ss190 (Aug 21, 2012)

I do not own a Sig (yet). I am looking into getting a Sig P220 Compact in a few months and have a couple questions if anyone knows.

(1)
Is the frame size the same as a Sig P245? Below I listed the dimensions of both, but the reason I am asking is that I want to get a holster from Raven Concealment but they don't make one for the P220 and do for the P245. Will the P220 fit correctly in the P245 holster?

P245: - P220:
Length: 7.28 - 7.10
Height: 5.0 - 5.0
Width: 1.34 - 1.50
Barrell: 3.9 - 3.9

(2)
I have found several different versions of the P220 Compact. One that is single action only and has a safety (with large beavertail) and another that is double action/single action (no beavertail). What I want is the frame with the large beavertail but the capability of double action to single action. Can I get this particular version of P220 Compact?

Thanks for any and all information, it helps me out greatly.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the SA with large beavertail...best bet is to call Raven and ask them .....JJ


----------



## ss190 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have called them and they had no information for me. All they told me was "we dont make one for the P220 Compact". lol.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well then try Optics Planet and use the guide to find holsters that do fit......JJ


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's my P220 Compact.










It's a wonderful shooter.

IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## SigsT7 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't answer your question about whether a P245 and P220 compact fit the same holsters, but do have two new holsters for my P220 Compact:
1st is a Occidental Leather: Phoenix Stronghold IWB
















and the second is a OWB from Ritchie Leather: no pics yet, but go to Top Gun Supply, in stock, at your door in 2 days!
Let us know when you get a 220! They rule!


----------



## TrueTexan (Sep 3, 2012)

ss190 said:


> do not own a Sig (yet). I am looking into getting a Sig P220 Compact in a few months and have a couple questions if anyone knows.
> 
> (1)
> Is the frame size the same as a Sig P245? Below I listed the dimensions of both, but the reason I am asking is that I want to get a holster from Raven Concealment but they don't make one for the P220 and do for the P245. Will the P220 fit correctly in the P245 holster?
> ...


You would need to call Sig about having DA/SA and the beaver tail. I going to go out on a limb and say no because a p220 DA/SA does not have a safety it has a decocker.


----------

